# Worin besteht der unterschied zwischen Dirt-, Street- und race-BMX-bikes?



## Supernova (26. Februar 2003)

Unterscheiden sich dirtbikes von Rampbikes nur durch die fehlenden PEgs und fehlende Vorderbremse, und die reifen oder gibts da andere geometrien oder so?


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (26. Februar 2003)

dirtbikes sind etwas länger und leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (28. Februar 2003)

flatland: kurze rahmen(18.5"-19.5") oft auch alurahmen
dirt: leichter rahmen + gabel, rahmen meist 21"-22", meist sehr breite lenker
street/rampe: mittellanger rahmen 20"-21"
race: fast das gleiche setup wie die dirt fraktion nur noch leichtere rahmen & teile


----------



## NRH (28. Februar 2003)

Flatland Räder hamm oft noch nen steileren LW, und bestehen auch was die Parts angeht zum großteil aus alu. Die Pegs sind griffiger, und Dicker
Bei Race sind die Rahme auch öfter mal aus Alu....


----------



## kater (28. Februar 2003)

Lenkerbreite ist Geschmackssache und sicherlich nicht Stilabhängig.


----------



## Supernova (28. Februar 2003)

fahren die sich grob anders?

Weil ich hab schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt mir, eins zu kaufen!

z.B. zwischen Haro Revo und Haro Backtrail X1

kosten beide 300euro und den einzigen unterschied den ich jetzt sehe sind die Pegs und die fehlende vorderbremse!

Ich würde ein Bissl dirt aber Hauptsächlich street fahren wollen! 

Für mich hat sich folgendes eröffnet: "ich nehm das Streetbike, weil ich damit auch grinden könnte! Dann kann ich abber auch all die sachen machen, die ich mit dem Dirtmachen würde!" 

Spricht da etwas gegen meine aussage oder stimmt das so?


----------



## NRH (28. Februar 2003)

Also die beiden von Dir beiden genannten Räder, sind beides einstierger BMX und sind sehr alroundhaft gemacht. Damit lässt sich eigndlich street genauso wie dirt fahren.


----------



## evil_rider (1. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Flatland Räder hamm oft noch nen steileren LW, und bestehen auch was die Parts angeht zum großteil aus alu. Die Pegs sind griffiger, und Dicker
> Bei Race sind die Rahme auch öfter mal aus Alu.... *



nö, alle BMX räder(ausser FELT) haben 74°-75° lenkwinkel  egal ob flat/rampe/street/dirt/race rahmen !


@ kater, ist aber meistens so wie ich da geschrieben habe


----------



## kater (1. März 2003)

Vielleicht bei dir in der Region? Bei uns fahren alle mit gekürztem Lenker. So zwischen 45-60cm.


----------



## Supernova (1. März 2003)

also würd ich mit nem Ramp BMX also nichts falsch machen?


----------



## kater (2. März 2003)

An welches hast du denn gedacht? Wenn es nicht gerade ein Hoffman Condor Rahmen ist  Denn der ist wirklich nur für Ramps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernova (2. März 2003)

Warum?


----------



## kater (2. März 2003)

Weil Matt Hoffmans Signature Frame wirklich nur für Vert ist.


----------



## Supernova (3. März 2003)

achso, ich hab nicht richtig gelesen!

Ich dachte alle bis auf den kannst dann nur für dirt nehmen!


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Weil Matt Hoffmans Signature Frame wirklich nur für Vert ist. *



toll, aber dennoch kannste damit auch dirt springen und schön street fahren !  sonst könnte ich mit meinen dirt rahmen ja auchnet rampe fahren


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (5. März 2003)

Für Anfänger perfekt -> wethepeople Airwin

Brutal geiles Allround Anfänger-BMX


----------



## kater (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> toll, aber dennoch kannste damit auch dirt springen und schön street fahren !  sonst könnte ich mit meinen dirt rahmen ja auchnet rampe fahren  *



Mit _dem_ Panzer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Mit _dem_ Panzer?!  *



och geht  nen paar andere laufräder, vorbau, lenker und scho passts


----------

